# Dihydro boldenone



## Concreteguy (Jul 26, 2018)

How would I cook up an injectable? Is this straight forward like Test power?


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jul 26, 2018)

*No*

you will need ethyl oleate and I use guiacol with it as well.  

2% BA
10% BB
10% Guiacol
75% of total oil used GSO
25% of total oil used EathylOleate

this has held for going on 6 months or so now.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 26, 2018)

I hate Guiacol. Will is turn into a solution without it?


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jul 30, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I hate Guiacol. Will is turn into a solution without it?


I'm not sure as I've only had the recipes with Guiacol worked into it.  Sorry.


----------



## swim15 (Aug 8, 2018)

I've made 100mg/ml with full EO but it still has a tiny bit of bite to it. Fairly difficult compound to work with and after a bit of experience with it I think the sources listing 150mg+ are lying as I've never gotten it that high with typical solvents


----------



## franktasey (Nov 11, 2018)

swim15 said:


> I've made 100mg/ml with full EO but it still has a tiny bit of bite to it. Fairly difficult compound to work with and after a bit of experience with it I think the sources listing 150mg+ are lying as I've never gotten it that high with typical solvents



This is true. One source had it 200 and it was painless, lol.


----------



## OGaddict (Nov 25, 2018)

wanting to make this also. Doing some googling and I see some people using mig840 to make it and lowering the BB... food for thought


----------



## northface384 (Dec 1, 2018)

franktasey said:


> This is true. One source had it 200 and it was painless, lol.



One source on another board had a 200mg and it was tested by Janoshik and came back 192.88mg. I’ve never used it. His newest batch is 150mg and I have a few bottles on the way.


----------



## Andro308 (Dec 2, 2018)

HUMANALIFE said:


> you will need ethyl oleate and I use guiacol with it as well.
> 
> 2% BA
> 10% BB
> ...



Was there any pip with the above recipe???


----------

